# Iron Warriors Daemon Prince



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, this is my first WIP (sorry in advance, I'm just using the camera on my iphone and the lighting isn't the best in here so they're a bit fuzzy) and my first real project other than sticking a few bits of plastic and metal together and slapping on the paint, so I'm excited by this. The only other thing close to this I've really done is adding the second set of sponsons to a Baneblade and expanding the sponson outwards so both heavy bolters/flamers could fire forwards, though it needs a lot of paintwork:










Recently, I have started wantng to try out using Daemon Princes in my army but I couldn't decide on a model, then recently after reading the Greay Knight dreadknight articles, I easily imagined a group of Iron Warriors standing on a hiltop watching one mash it's way through enemy battlelines and thinking "I want one of those..."

Of course, even if they did get one chances are they wouldn't be able to use it, being the filthy choas-types that they are. So their Warsmith did what any good Chaos Lord would do... gathered his sorcerors and other assorted mystic voodoo-ers together and summoned a daemon into the war machine. Simples!

Now before the fluff-legions starts saying how impossible or improbable that would be, let's just assume for the moment it has happened. In game terms, it isn't going to be some ultra-hard overkill datasheet unit, it'll just be a regular Daemon Prince with the normal limitations. Just... shinier.

I *might* make a datasheet where it has a gun for exra points. Otherwise the gun in the design below will be purly decorative.

Anyway, here's how I sort of invisioned the thing to look when the kits are assembled into place:










Obviously that isn't going to be the end result - I've already thought of a few additions already - such as having the mounted weapon support strut things being used as some sort of wing structure, with green stuff used to make the membranes. There will also be extra greenstuff added over the top to create a sort of Obliterator-esque effect of flesh merging with the armour.

I have also decided that the original pilot will be impaled by several nemesis halberds I have found in my bitz box, acting as final sacrifice to bind the Daemon to the machine.

I started the actual build this evening after buying the two boxes this afternoon in the Newcastle-upon-Tyne Games Workshop store:










The wizards at the store said a couple of others were wanting to chaos up a dreadknight too, so I'm expecting a load of chaosed-up Draedknights to appear here soon. They also asked to see it and said they'd offer a hand in the greenstuffing (because I'm fairly inexperienced at that and I don't want to just sploodge it on any old how and make a right arse of the whole thing).

I started thre actual build at about 8pm (GMT), and decided to start with the feet. I assembled the Dreadknight feet as normal to begin with, then cut up one of the Soulgrinder legs to get the spiked clow to act as a sort of spiky clawed central toe.










After much fiddling, trimming and filing it looked like this:










After the best part of an hour, and trimming down the claws of three Soul Grinder legs, I realised I had a fully formed foot.










By that part, I realised it was going to be far more fidly than I had originally imagined and in turn I turned to an old, old friend...










HOORAY!

The next foot was assembled a lot faster, knowing where to cut and trim each Leg and I was then the proud owner of some feet!










And that's pretty much where I'm up to now. I'm going to get another drink, and maybe a snack, and then crack on at the lower legs, which will involve trimming the chaos symbols from the grinder legs and and adding them to the knight's own legs.

Fun!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah alcohol and cuttign tools, what could possibley go wrong? I'm looking forwards to seeing thsi once it's done.


----------



## chaoz2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

i was thinking of a similar idea, love the way you've made the feet though, might have to try that when i get round to making my "chaos" dreadknight...........


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

*Round 2 *ding ding!**

@Grimzag Gorwazza - Well it just wouldn't be chaosy if there wasn't SOME potential for maiming or bloodshed... Though actually, I have somehow managed to cut myself, not that I remember doing it. It's a stabby cut rather than a slicey cut though, so I think I've impaled my thumb on a spikey bit rather than gouged out a chunk with the craft knife. I'm looking forward to seeing this when it's done as well.

@Chaoz2010 When I was looking at the Dreadknight's feet I thought they looked too clompy, then I realsed the Grinder had lots of spikey claw feet bit part things - added them together, and luckily it seemed to have worked so I haven't wasted my time trimming things down. I'm Looking forward to seeing what you do with your (and anybody elses for that matter) Dreadknight when you get one and start tinkering.



So, anway after a glass of that old greek spirit (yay ouzo!), and some cake (yay cake!) it's back to the workbench to try and get some more work done before I pass out - either from the ouzo, bloodloss, or fatigue, I'm not fussy.

After a quick glance at the Dreadknight's destruction manual to see hwo the legs get put together. I assembled then glued it but left the side-armour piece off, as I'm not sure whether to use it yet, then measured the Ginder/Defiler armour against the Knight leg - turned out the plate was bigger than I thought it would be (actually the dreadknight is smaller than I imagined) but shouldn't be a problem for the shin armour - a replacement might be needed for the thigh that will allow the pilot's leg to reach the pedal, though I could always leave it bare like the standard Knight.









_This is the left leg as it stands (hur hur hur), unglued and just balanced together, minus toeclaws_

Putting that to one side, I started trimming off the chaos symbols from the grinder legs and attaching them to the joints on the knight leg. I had wanted to use the meshed-gear looking joints from the Grinder model but they are too bulky and I'm not sure how I would add them in without complicated chopshop work (I'm new at this remember?) so I think i'll just use some little strips of greenstuff to create that effect later in the build (probably a while away yet, hopefully looking at the beginning of May when I havea lot more free time).

Again, after much sawing, trimming, gluing and swearing as little pieces fall into dark corners, I ended up with two slightly chaotic legs.









_The armour is just clipped on for now, and will be glued inplace along with aditional spikey bits after the leg structure is painted _

As an alternative I could also do this but I'm not too sure about it at the moment:









_The armour over the outside of the thigh is from the defiler claws and is currently just lain over the legs, final positioning may come later if I decide to use 'em. _

Well I think that's about it for one night. Think i'll grab another drink and then go the bed...

Let me know what you think or if you have any tips/suggestions/questions.

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think this a fantastic concept and it is looking good so far! Look forward to progress.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree, this is a really nice concept for a conversion. Can't wait to see how it pans out. The only suggestion I'd make at this stage would to try and inject some "movement" into the model - my only problem with the Dreadknight "as is" is that it is in such a _static_ pose...

Can't wait to see how this progresses! :grin:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

This seems awesome! Keep going, I'll be following this blog.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Brilliant stuff, Maligant! I know what you mean about the first foot and I agree: usually the first piece is the hardest because all you really have to go on is the concept/vision of what it might be like, then you find that you have learnt how much to cut, where the angles are, what bits to use, etc, and the next one gets faster.
I wasn't sure if you'd be using more of the Knight's armour and then adding chaos bits or shaping them to create nastier-looking plating, but the Grinder pieces are working very well, too.
I think the Grinder seems bigger than the Knight, but I think no self-respecting chaos lord would want a smaller defiled/looted vehicle anyway.

Good luck with this (looks great so far); will be keeping a keen eye on your progress.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a very interesting idea. Loo forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@Midge913, wombat tree, andygorn and hammer49 - thanks for the support, I'll try not to disapoint.

@Aquatic foible - I'll see what I can do regarding the movement. The legs are socketted at the top and bottom so that will make positioning easier. I was thinking of posing it as some sort of hunched-over, lumbering beast, but I won't be able to see how feasable that will be until the body is constructed. There may be even more green stuffing needed than originally thought.

I don't think I'll be able to get any work done tonight as some mates are comming over for a spot of gaming, though we'll probably just end up playing a few games of Ravenloft as the others who make up our normal gaming crowd are off watching Wrestlemania tonight.

I'll try and get some more work done through the week, but if I'm too drained after work and running around after my 3 year old (by the gods I wish I had some of his energy!) I might just end up painting a few raptors instead and leave the bigger stuff for weekends. Or I have some space wolf termies and chaos terminator/terminator lord bits that I might tinker with as a small, less intensive, quick side-job.

Or I have a mad-scientist (Fabulous Bile/Techmarine kitbash) that is in desperate need of painting due to the fact I liberally slapped some paint on it and played a game with him 20 mins after I finished building him.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend, and hope your dice rolls are fruitful!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting idea, and the work you've done on it so far looks promising. The only real suggestion I would make at this stage based on the (very good) concept sketch, is that I think the overall figure could do with a bit more flesh; right now it's perhaps a little too mecha to work as a counts-as model for a Daemon Prince (purely IMO, of course). Looking forward to seeing how this...thing...takes shape, anyway.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

You really should finish painting that Fabulous Bile kitbash. We really need to have another game using that doomsday device rule.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I must admit, im impressed, this is a really good idea and you've made a brilliant start on it, cant wait to see more!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

looks great mate. The ouzo should be paid tribute too somewhere in the build or paint job


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

looks good so far and the concept seems great looking forward to seeing this in its entirety!


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@Svartmetal - That sketch is basically a concept sketch of how the plastic bits would go together. I think I mentioned in my OP that there was going to be greenstuff over areas, and I had imagined it being similar in looks to the obliterator-virus (As it's Iron Warriors) all stretched over the mechanical bitz and bobbinz. Mind you that OP is a bit of a TLR so no worries if you missed it.

@Coder59 - YE GIT! You should be here being a nerd instead of... there... being a nerd. Yeah! that's right! I went there. PS: we haven't tried using the doomsday device yet, I am seriously considering making one though as soon as I can get a hold of (read: "be bothered to make") some industrial-looking bits. It's staline, IIRC, is AV14 on all sides and it should be modelled like some sort of reinforced sarcophagus or a bunker. I'll have to go exploring the GW datasheet section later and find it again.

@The Reverend - Thanks! Now that you mention the ouzo tribute, I'm thinking of having it as engine-number 12, maybe have some sort of script in ancient Greek script worked over some of the metal areas, some sort of words of binding that help keep the warp energies flowing through the sanctified workings. Also, it smells faintly of aniseed.

@SuperXz and Dakingofchaos - thanks for the words of support! Encouraging to hear you lot are interested in my moment of delusion.

So it seems that nobody's (Coder59 up there) comming over tonight so I may as well crack on a little bit with this Daemonknight (a working title). There's a couple of pictures to come shortly, just going to try a coule of things first. I had been looking for a certain blue sticky, one would almost say tacky, substance but I suspect my henchwench has chucked it.

Well, back to work! Where's me saw gone...


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

*Trip to the chop shop!*

Well that was educational...

I managed to balance the legs and hips into what I hope will be the position the finished model will hold after everything else is done, with the torso sort of leaning forward. As I mentioned, a hulking brutish position.









_These are just balanced for now, and the shin plates aren't attached, is just for demonstrational purposes... would have been a lot bloody easier is the mrs hadn't thrown away the sticky tac stuff!_

The hip-joint are less workable than I hoped it would be... slot into place, glue, leave. I had to file down the... uh... robo-crotch a little as well to allow the extended jointy bits with the 8-pointed star to slot into place. that shouldn't matter too much when I come to start positioning them around. If I did this again, though, I wouldn't have that extra star on the inside thigh area. I think it was a tired over-site on my part - I put the thing on the wrong side and it had glued solid before I realised. Whoops!

Well time to move on to the knight's torso. I assembled the Dreadknight's body straight out of the destruction manual, but left the little man aside for a moment, then started looking at how to add the Grinder's daemon body over it... and bugger. The grinder toso was much MUCH larger than I anticipated. So, time to do what any self-proclaimed chaos lord would do. I started chopping bits off.










First I lopped off the low abdomen area, then removed the upper abdomen, then when it still wouldn't fit properly I started to despair. I started to think that it wans't going to work and that I had wasted a perfectly good wad of hard currency when inspiration hit me...










Cut the torso down the centre and arrange it around where the little man would be. And it worked! Hooray! It's starting to look Daemony instead of just Chaosy! Time for a celebratory drink!









_HOORAY!_

So at the moment, here's how the thing's looking:









_This is just the models default position at the moment - I intend to green stuff the hip joints so that it's more posable and get it into the stance I marked out above._

So time for a quick break and then on to the thing's back end, I think, because it's still looking all too techy right now. Also, after all the dismembering, I have extra damony bits. I might trim down the Grinder abdomen some more and have it slope back to the crotch, and have the Grey Knight's legs hanging down limp under the Daemon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good.

I am glad you managed to solve the size issue.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great so far! Love the idea.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Super idea and super start watching this!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Liking the way this is progressing, keep it up!

And you should call him the Ouzobliterator :biggrin:


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@Brian T Hobbit - Thanks, and believe me you're not the only glad one! It was very much a head-in-hands "What willl i do?!" moment for a little while before I took my little saw to deamon's chest for a bit of orky surgery.

@Alasdair & Medic Marine - Thanks for the support, hope you enjoy the build.

@Svartmetall - Heh, I like it. Maybe name the Daemon prince itself "Lord Ouzobliterator"

Anyway - a quick update I suppose. Haven't done much in the way of work tonight, really couldn't be bothered for some reason. I bought some sticky stuff to hold the bitz together so I can see how it's assembling without resorting to balancing things on things and spent this evening trying to pose the thing a little. I did trim down the Grinder back piece to fit, repose the left leg a little to get some extra bend in the knee, and I clipped away the gear cog shoulder joint thing from the defiler claw arm and replaced it with the ball-joint from the Dreadknight arm.

Other than that I spent the evening trying to gt the hing into a half-decent pose so I can see how far along I am, and here is the result.

*queue 'The Clothes Show' theme music* 







































_the damn thing slumped a little in the 3rd picture, so it looks a little wonky, but screw it, it's late!_

I also intend to add a pair of these in the near future: Clicky!

Going to order it on Friday when I get some filthy lucre and attach them somewhere on the back.

Well i'm off to bed now, going to be a long day at work tomorrow.

Have fun you lot!

Edit: Heh...didn't realise adding the link to the vid would embed it... meh. Easier than the link I 'spose...

Edit 2: I just noticed, but I think it has a lot of a Warboss feel about it... I think it's the pose and the Powah Klaw look to the defiler claw... probably just me though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the thing is looking fantastic in all honestly. Very Iron Warriors! Keep it up man!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that thing looks sweet!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Shame you can't get *this guy*'s wings separately - the way they loom high above the body would actually work beautifully to balance with Lord Ouzobliterator's forward-striding pose...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I completely agree with Svart. Those wings would look fantastic! I am not sure that I would pony up another 41 dollars on an already expensive conversion but it may be worth it.......


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Seems to have worked out well.



Maligant said:


> @Brian T Hobbit....


Given the ouzo and the stress, I forgive you getting my name wrong 



Maligant said:


> *queue 'The Clothes Show' theme music*


That amused by greatly.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Brilliant work, if i had the money, the skill, the patience and the ability to legally drink then i would definatly be doing something like this, fantastic work!


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

This is a great conversion. i cant wait to see how you finish it. +rep


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This is looking really cool.

Its a little hard to tell yet how its going to balance.

Right now it seems kind of stunted. The proportions between the chest and legs . . . looks like there isn't enough mid-section . . or like it has a giant pot belly. However, I am aware it might just be the angle of the photos.

Keep it up!

Also, I love the emptying bottle. Those are some hilarious WIP photos. =)

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@Dave T Hobbit - erm... whoops... heh. Your understanding is a kindness unto itself. I don't know why i suddenly thought of the photos as being some sort of fasion shoot... sleep addled minds work in mysterious ways.

@Dakingofchaos I was saving a few pounds each week for this project... though the next time I have a spare £75 to spend on GW goodies I think it'll be on some more standard models, or some sisters for Her. As for skill, it's more sheer bloody-mindedness. "I WILL MAKE THIS WORK! JUST YOU SEE! I'M TOO POOR TO LET THIS FAIL!" Besides. if I screw up The Mrs (more usually referred to as The Henchwench) will kill me for wasting perfectly good money.

@Takizuchi - Thanks for the kind words and thanks for the rep (and to everyone else who gave - you all knonw who you are - and if you don't, Ouzobliterator does!)

@Kreuger - Thanks for the support, and it does balance on its own. It isn't tacked down onto the table, just to each of it's others bits. As for the missing section, it's a bit of both - the chest is leaning forward wich skews the perception somewhat but there is a gap between where the legs are and the chest is. It needs something there though, you are right on that. I'm trying to do something with the grill thing and the knots of muscle that make up the Grinders crotch but it just isn't happening right now, though I still have a couple of ideas. and I would still like to have the Grey Knight's legs hanging limply as well, maybe merge them in with the crotch plate perhaps? I'll keep plugging at it but I just haven't had that flash of inpiration yet, due to the sheer mess of stuff going on down there right now. That's right folks. If Ouzobliterator wore pants, there would be a party in them!

I was going to do something now... but after responding to posts and fiddling with Ouzobliterator's crotch for a little bit I have completely forgotten what it was...


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

coming along nicely and a very good conversion keep it up!


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

Just like McDonald's... I'm loving it.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@SuperXz - nice of you to say so!

@Shag - as long as just like McDonalds you don't fill it with salt and then spit in it for good measure, then that's fine with me!

Been clartiong around with Ouzobliterator again this evening, mostly just been pugging holes in the torso with greenstuff but I have added another couple of pieces as well. Here's how the Daemonknight is looking right now:

































_CROTCH SHOT!_

As you can see I've figured out what I want to do with the legs and crotchy bits. I also started a bit of paint-work as well. Baring in mind that I am a horrible horrible impatient painter...


















Couple of photos of the foot there just to show what the general colourscheme will be like for the more mechanical parts. And for the record...

I HATE PAINTING YELLOW!

I used to think red was bad enough... but all the sodding buggery layers of yellow... and it's STILL blotchy... DESPAIR! (Like I said... impatient painter - also I know I've spilt yellow, but the toes aren't finished yet. I'll touch up the bugger-ups once I've got the yellow on the toe plating into some semblance of tidy.)

As for the daemony bits I haven't thought of a final colour yet, it'll probably be boring old muscley reddy gorey colour though, as though the Grey Knight's flesh has errupted out and wrapped the Dreadknight. Or something.

I'm heading over to the GW in Newcastle at the weekend to meet with the Wizards there who said they'll show me the ways of Greenstuffing and how to do muscly bits. Which'll be great because right now all the plugged up bits just look lumpy. Better than they were, though.

Have fun, tare care, and don't throw stray cats.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Inyanden darksun the foundation paint goes on real smooth but yea yellows always a bitch to paint especially on bigger surfaces.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I've just found the entrance music that needs to play when he comes on the table:






:biggrin:


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

hell yeah brilliant song for it or maybe god of thunder lol ive found white to be a bitch with my iron snakes -.-


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude. patients in a virtue more then worthy of a model like this...
saying that i cannot wait to see the result, one of the best conversions iv seen in along long time.


and oozo...damn thats nasty


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey ho guys. Sorry for the long delay - no this project isn't dead, just haven't really been able to do much else yet.basically I need to start sculpting muscularture onto the model but I don't really kow how to do that - so I'm going to my local Games Workshop and the wizards there are going to help me out, so in the meantime I've been touching up paint jobs on a few other minis (that you might see if I do a general 'here's my army' thread at some point).

@Svartmetal - Nice one. Some awesome rockin music there for my awesome rockin model. well, it was either going to be that or: 




_I just love the sinister feel this song has. I could also have used something from Bolt Thrower but I'm not in a grindcore mood at the moment..._

@SuperXz Another great song, and another horrible colour. The mrs' Sister of Battle were originally Red and White but she got sick of having to add all the white layers so changed it to the default red and black scheme.

@DivineArchitect But i'm too damn impatient! I want to see what it looks like either! I want to plonk it down on the table and go "BEHOLD! MY WINGED DAEMONPRINCE! ALL SHALL LOVE ME AND DESPAIR!" And ouzo... damn that's delicious! Actually it's me mam's fault I drink ouzo. She took me on holiday to Rhodes when I was 14 and introduced me to the local stupidly highly alcoholic stuff and I've never looked back. It's been my spirit of preference since then. It's just a shame you can't get those higher alcohol vol bottles shipped over (legally)...

Anyhoo...

I have done a few things though over the last couple of hours though. As you may remember, me and Sunburst Yellow didn't get along very well. Suffice as to say, if Sunburst Yellow was a person, I'd be shoving a broken beer bottle into it's face by now. So, I took the advice of Kaineite Assassin and tried out the Iyanden Darksun foundation... and my god what a fudging difference it made! What was taking me several painstaking layers of Sunburst was now taking only a single coat of Iyanden and maybe one or two thin coats of Sunburst. The results STILL haven't been perfected, I still need to tidy up a couple of minor spills and touch up a couple of areas, but otherwise the results are near a satisfactory level.









_Ouzobliterator's legs, painted, with armour coverings and feet _

There was much rejoycing.








_no ouzo tonight - i was tempted to have some but I haven't long been home from a staff leaving do so im full of beery giidness and yummy extra spicy pizza_

The torso is still as yet unpainted because I'll probably be sculpting that tomorrow so I'll base it after I know what needs to be done. Also there needs to be some muscles sculpted onto the upper legs that attach to the daemon torso, but I'm considering making it easily detachable somehow for ease of storage/transport. Either that or I'll just stick it in a box with ample padding.

Anyhoo, I'll probably post another update tomorrow when I get back from GW. The plan is for me and my mate to go through in the morning, have a quick game, then I'll go off with the Wizards at my appointed time for whatever arcane and mystcial rituals are involved and he... he can either bugger off home or sit quietly in the corner or something.

Have fun, enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

beer and late night modelling....huzzah!


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Huzzah Indeed!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

May end up being a tad disadvantages to use in that its size will deny it ever getting out of LoS or receiving a 4+ cover save.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn your alcohol immune skills! Every time I try to convert or paint whilst having a beer, it all goes well until I look at the results the next morning and have to start over.

Returning to positive commentary, I like the idea of the panel trim being alternating stripes.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@LukeValantine - It shouldn't actually be that much bigger than a Dreadnaught so won't be THAT hard to conceil. Stand it behind a bunch of terminators or behind a parked tank. Easy peasy.

@Dave T Hobbit - I think the alcohol (and spicey food and cold weather) tollerance is all part of my Geordie heritage, thought if I got drunk then that'd definitely make my crafting go a bit wonky. The alternating stripes was just an idea to break it up a little, I ned to redo the footclaw on one leg though because the stripes ended up going the wrong way. That and I want to repaint it anyway, the yellow that's on there right now looks hiddeously done, like a passing plagueberarer paused and vomited before continuing on it's way.

At work, on lunch break, so just a quick update today. Was meant to update you last night but people came over, we had a few drinks, got out the D&D books, rolled some dice, killed some... things... and I just never got around to getting online and uploading photies.

yesterday at GW was very informative, and got some good work done after pasting Coder at the gaming tables (truth be told I thought it was going to be quite close, but I managed to get all my reserves on the table at the same time around turn 4, outflanking him with a large Termiator squad on the left and Obliterators and Raptors on the right then rolled his army into centre where my Thousand Sons/Terminator Sorceror were drawing his fire, whilst the termies and raptors cleared out the buildings his tactical squads were using as fire bases).

The green stuff is looking a lot better now, thanks to the awesome guys at newcastle GW (who seemed genuinely impressed by the model, I'm overjoyed to say!), and I'll continue to do some work tonight an post the results.

Currently, I'm thinking of pinning the legs and wings (when they arrive) in place and not gluing them down, just to make transporting a lot easier, so I'l have to go to the local general/diy store some sturdy wire me thinks. Also need to get my hands on some sort of auspexy looking bobbinz, because I've decide the daemon ISN'T going to have a head, the Daemon is going to be using the Dreadknight's autosenses suite, but I need to add some suitable gubbinz for that.

so yeah. Quick updated ended up being a small novella and not a single photy. Sorry.

Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

That's coming along quite nicely, I especially like the pose. Keep up the good work Maligant.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@ChaosRedCorsairLord - thanks for the enc ouragement bud.

Well, I've finally torn myself away from goings on to give another update. Been kinda hectic over the last couple of days so haven't had much time to get any grafting done, but I've made some progress tonight. Hurrah!

But not a lot of drinking. Hurroo!

I've been getting stuck-in with the Greenstuff, like I said on Monday, so here's some quick pics of what ouzobliterator is looking like at the moment.


































Spent a bit of tonight touching up his rear-end (ooh er!) so here's a bit of a before and after:









_Bottoms up!_








_Shake dat ass!_

I'm going to leave it at that tonight I think. Looking at those photos it seems the backs of the legs are a bit bare so I'll add some flesh to the calves/heels I think. Also, the Balrog wings arrived so I've been toying with where to place them and I have a couple of ideas too. Really need to pin them, though, because I really want them removeable so i can lug this bugger around so I'll haveto wait before the thick sturdy brass rod and the larger drill bit for my pinvice arives (hopefully tomorrow, Friday at the latest).

Exciting times, I'm very close to being able to base the sod and start painting, really it's just the wings left now, and as I said maybe some work around the lower back legs. OH! And I need to stick the Grey Knight's head into position and add some flesh bits around that area and then impale him with a nemesis halberd or two. Fun!

I'll try and get work done through the week, but I'll defintely be getting something done on Saturday as I have nothing planned at all for the weekend.

Enjoy the rest of your week!

Ouzo for the Ouzo God!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Very creative conversion. Looking good so far -- although he looks a little too hunched over, or maybe the top is a little on the largeeiissh side, not sure if that could be fixed right now. Anyways, lookin' forward to seeing it completed!


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

hes looking like one mean son of a bitch now what are the stats going to be on this bad boy?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

He's looking great; the only thing I would suggest is that I don't think the trophy racks work being parallel and so close together. I'd be tempted to splay them out so they angle away from the head on either side; that would make the top of the model more balanced visually.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

He looks awsome

one question, where is the head?


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@Salio - The top-heavy feel is from the fact that the Soul Grinder kit is bigger than I thought and that the Dreadknight kit was smaller than I thought - I tried building it an abdomen but it just wasn't working for me. I'm fairly new at this scale of concershun malarky so I just went for the brutish, hulking look. I actually quite like it more than I thought I would.

@SuperXy - Glad you think so! At the moment, he's Counts-As a Daemon Prince, so standard score array of 7 5 6 5 4 5 4 10 3+/5+ - I'm thinking of making a Datasheet at some point but I'd like a look at the Dreadknight's statline and abilities and whatnot before I do that, and make the thing as a combination of the two that meet mid-way in terms of stats and abilities.

@Svartmetall - I was thinking the top was looking cluttered myself - the trophy-racks are closer together than i'd anticipated. Might just rip them off entirely. Although saying that, I just bent them downwards use BRUTE FORCE! and it does look a little better splayed... I'm going to tinker about pinning wings and addding Green Stuff to lower legs and back (filling in gaps between back and wings) and take some (probably blurry) photies later.

@Karak the Unfaithful - Thanks for the kind words! Well the Grey Knight's head will sit in the usual spot, but hanging lifeless with fleshy tendrils connecting to the surrounding daemon-flesh. Ouzobliterator's head is... nowhere. It's not going to have a head in the classical sense - the Daemon is going to use the Dreadknight's autosenses suite (scanners, sensors and cameras, auspex, augers and vox, and whatnot) and it's own mystic voodoo warp senses instead of a standard head. Firstly because I thought it would be an interesting take on the techno-daemon hybrid, and secondly because I really hate the soul grinder head and I woudn't know where to start to scratch-build or sculpt one.

Well, I have my nibblies, and my fizzy pop - time to get drilling! Fingers crossed!

Urm... Drills for the Drill God?


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

as its a deamon prince inside a dreadknight thing he should be a little powerful than normal imo, not stupidly more though


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@superXy - it probably will be, like I said I'll be meeting it in the middle somewhere, merging abilities. Not quite literally. A thing being greater than the sum of it's parts and all that.

Well I'm done tinkering for another [dreadk]night (A-hahahaha!) *ahem*

Nothing major... green-stuffed the lower legs, glued on the feet, cut up that nemesis halbered and set it so it looks like the Little Man's being impaled and then green-stuffed over the halbered a little to make it seem daemon-fleshy, then pinned those wings like I said I was going to.

The pins are only glued into the wing-end though, they sit snugly in the torso but are loose enough to be removed for storage without having to clamp it between your knees and pull for all you manly might like it was a possessed bottle of wine!

*cough*

Got a little carried away there. Here's a few pics of where I'm at.

































_The wings aren't pushed all the way in to the model, the raised areas of greenstuff on Ouzobliterator's back are still a little tacky. Once it's dry it'll be quite a tight fit_

Now that the assembly is practically finished (just need to add the GK's head but that won't be added till the collar is painted) I can start on the painting, I might just base it (carefully) tomorrow evening and then paint it at the weekend. The collar and head might get painted first so they can be assembled and put into place and then the legs so the leg plates can be glued on and make the thing it whole.

Exciting days...

Well I'm off to bed for it's worky time tomorrow. Got to pay for this hobby somehow...

Night all. Sleep for the Sleep God!

Edit: Oh carp, I just remembered I need to work on the bloody sword, though I'm tempted to give the bloody thing a mallet instead. Or just be lazy and give it the soul grinder sword... I'll have a ponder tomorrow afternoon


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm dishy, the wings really balance out the top heavy look.
cant remember who mentioned it but that thing is gonna be a bullet magnet if i saw one!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great looking piece man! The wings really complete the package!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is coming together very well.



Maligant said:


> ...I need to work on the bloody sword, though I'm tempted to give the bloody thing a mallet instead. Or just be lazy and give it the soul grinder sword... I'll have a ponder tomorrow afternoon


Given the work so far, I would resist the temptation to be lazy.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

What, here I though you where going the hole cyber daemon approach! Where is the missile launcher arm! Also could do with a giant robotic goats head with a metal mask across the face.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Half daemon
half machine

What does this mean? :shok:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Half daemon
> half machine
> 
> What does this mean? :shok:


A daechine? :biggrin:

Great progress btw, looking good!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work dude! I cant believe Ive missed this.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

hi mate... i love what u have done. concept is great!

have to say im not to sure about the wings... maybe some sort of jump pack would be better?


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@DivineArchitect - Fire magnet... maybe... But, will he be ours to control? *ahem* Sorry, was watching David Lynch's 'Dune' earlier, injecting a little weird Sci-fi into my 3 year olds head. He may be a fire magnet, but by gods what a fine mire magnet he will be!

@Midge913 - I'm liking the wings myself too, took a little while to figure out where to put them though. It gives it that complete feel, I think.

@Dave T Hobbit aka "Brian" - Thanks. I think the laziness comment was just the tiredness comming through, had been a long day at work and was getting late. I came home bursting with ideas on what to do with the sword and I'm getting stuck in now! Got my Green Stuff curing a little waiting to be all sploodged all over the place! Ooooooh yyyyyeah! 

@LukeValentine - I do have a spare havo misisle launcher from a vehicle or other knocking around somewhere on sprue... might stick it on the claw for a laugh. EAT TWIN-LINKED TEMPLATE! I was actually trying to think of a way to mount a pair of las cannons or an auto cannon... the results went hiddeously wrong. I just couldn't get it right, couldn't find any useful bits and I don't have any plasticard to scratch build anything. Pooptey poop!

@Karak The Unfaithful - Basically, (IIRC) the Obliterator Cultists are a meld of man, machine and daemon, caused by something known as the Obliterator Virus, and the Iron Warriors in particular liked using it (in fact, without digging out my old 'dex, couldn't the Iron Warriors use more than a single unit of obliterators in the old dex?). This is a similar thing, except the little mans in this case wasn't exactly... willing. So they had to nail him in place. Why? 'Cause they're the god damn Chaos Marines!

@Dakingofchaos - thanks for the kind words. Daechine... Hmm. Maemon? Machimon? Eurgh... scratch those two... sounds like a digimon or something.

@Forkmaster - Thanks, and welcome to this thread of glorious tech-heresy! Both in concept and from my blundering way of abusing these fine kits into some unholy spawn. 

@Allisalie - Thanking-you. I did think of giving it a jump pack in the initial stages but I just didn't have the materials I needed to build one that would look any way decent, and I really didn't want to splash out on another large model just for the engines.

So the greenstuff should be about ready to start being mashed onto things now. Off to work go I! But before I go... time to start things rolling with a pre-crafting drinky!

So while I do that, I'll leave you with something that has been in my head all bloody day for reasons known only to my subconscious - you can't say I don't keep you entertained!


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

ha wow must of blown his mind, make sure he reads the books when he can.
and yes a fine fire magnet indeed my good man would be well worth the several rounds of consistant artillary fire to down him..her..it?


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

with the wings now it looks excellent, wouldn't wanna face that thing on the battlefield with a contingent of CSM's to back it up!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

May the Dark Gods smile upon your creation! :biggrin:


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@DivineArchitect - He thought the film was hillarious. "Look daddy! Worms! Fat man! Him floating! Awwww, the worm ate the fat man..." That's a good thing, Marcus. "YAAAAAY!"

@SuperXz - I'm thinking of attaching it to a Raptor squad and have them all deepstriking in together. My Raptor Strike tactics have worked well in the past, and this guy should ass quite a lot of muscle to that maneuvre. Hmm, that's a point, can you even attach Daemon Princes to squads? I'm not sure you can, I'll have to look into that. *makes note to add 'Independant Character' special rule to data sheet*

@Forkmaster - As long as that's ALL they doing upon my creation that's fine!

So then, on to the update-propper.

I had a good look at the two swords I needed to bash together and did this:









After a bit of chopping, drilling and filing, a healthy ammount of swearing, some gluing and some filling in-of-the-cracks using that handy dandy 'flakes of plastic + glue = plastic slop' technique (thanks to whoever it was who made that tutorial!) I eventually had this:









I looked at this and thought "That wasn't so hard!" and decided "Yup. It's that time again!"









_Sweet sweet lager... you shall comfort me tonight..._

The next step is ommited because, quite frankly, I totally frakked up. The idea was to paint the sword red and then, when the paint had dried, put a thin layer of greenstuff over it. I was then going to carve some rune-looking symbols through the greenstuff so the red below would show through. I couldn't get the damn stuff to stick properly though and then when I tried creating the runes the whole lot started comming away.

After several attempts I scrapped the whole thing and just settled for 'red powersword' look. In th meantime, it was time for a commiseratory drink.









_hurroo!_

I might try again tomorrow when I'm in a better state of mind to re-attempt it, because it's occured to me to try and wait until the greenstuff has fully cured and then try and chip away at it little by little... A bit time consuming but it might just work... maybe...

Anyway, after the sword/greenstuff fiasco I just set about base-coating the model. I wish I hadn't stormed ahead and glued the legs in place. I hadn't originally planned to but I think I got so excited about the prospect of having the legs in place after I had oinned them I went straight ahead and glued them in without thinking about it, which made base coating the torso and greenstuff on the legs a real pain, but I think I've got it sorted. there's a few slops I need to re-do but that can wait until tomorrow now.

So now, I introduce to you, the base-coated Ouzobliterator!


























I think I'll leave it at that tonight. I also base-coated my new Warsmith (counts-as an aspiring champion with powerfist, going to modify the cyber-arm slightly so that it's holding an auspex) so i might paint that tomorrow as well, maybe make a start at some more Terminators at some point too...

Well, that's me off to bed, going to be a busy morning (if the weather is nice) so need some beauty sleep.

Night all, and have fun if I don't speka to you over the weekend.

Edit: Another thought about the sword, I could try and make it flamey... does anybody know any good yet simple tutorials/tips for making green stuff flames?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good man!

I don't know any tutorials on green stuff flames, but I think the process you outlined is more complicated than it needed to be. There's no reason you couldn't make the runes happen pretty easily.

Sculpt the runes on the sword. Paint the recesses red, then paint the rest of the sword.

You would have to paint over the green-stuff anyway even if it was over the interior red, so painting the red first doesn't actually save you any effort.

Methinks this planning comes from too much lager when converting.

But hey I'm not really pointing fingers . . . I've had a few of these tonight :biggrin:










Double Bag strong Ale, 7.2% awesome.

Cheers,
Kreuger

p.s. - I'm mighty glad American breweries have evolved from the days where everything here was Budweiser, Miller, Coors, or any of that other garbage.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn, man! What I wouldn't give to be able to convert better than a quarter that well! This is a-freaking-mazing!


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm, so nobody came forth with a flamey tut. Pity, I was kinda looking forward to having a Daemon with a flaming sword (I think it's the Balrog wings...). I'll have to search the old fashioned way I suppose 

@Kreuger - Thanks! Also, I thought of the greenstuff-over-sword idea before I cracked open the lager, but I guess you're right. In my defense, I am a total sculpting novice. Also, I assume you mean to carve/file/chisel/we the runes _into_ the sword rather tha sculpt _onto_ the sword them with greenstuff? it's worth a try, though my carving skills haven't been utelised since the beginning of high school and that's... what, nigh 15 years ago. Blimey that makes me feel old... Where's the wine gone... 









_GLUG! :music: Red, red wine... goes to my head.... makes me forget... urm... stuff? _

Mmmmm... Where was I...

Oh yes. Reoky to Kreuger...

You can only get those love-in-a-canoo US beers over here in the UK I think. I don't remember seing any indie US beers anyway. Usually, when it comes to ales and beers, I drink Newcastle Brown Ale (which, alas, isno longer brewed in Newcastle... traitorous swine!) because it's the local drink, it tastes bloody nice, it's tendancy to go straight to your head depsite it being only around the 4% vol mark (something to do with the way it's brewed, goes through your blood and hits the sweet spot quicker or something), and the fact it comes in large bottles. HOORAY!

@Mossy Toes - Welcome to the Booze and Bodging thread, and thanks for the support, and I really wouldn't say I'm that good at converting.

Now for the update.

I spent the evening, after my son went to bed, painting Ouzobliterator. The flesh has just been foundationed in Mechrite Red, the machine-parts have had a coat of water down Boltgun, the little mans has had his head painted, and the areas that will have the hazard-stripes have been based with Iyandsen darksun then a coat of sunburst yellow. Then, on a hunch, I slapped some devlan mud all over it.
I usually use it on flesh to give my chaos marines an unhealthy, oily appearance so when I was adding it to the Little Mans (as the doomed Grey Knight shall henceforth be known) I decided to add it to the Daemon-flesh, and then the machine parts and I like the end result. It looks oily, and I think that's a great look for a machine/daemon hybrid.

So here's the pics of where I'm up to right now.


























And here's thr Little Man's hismelf:










All that's really left is minor detail work (pistons etc), the swordneeds finishing, and the daemon flesh needs highlighting in blood red. I'm also thinking what to do for the base. At the moment, I'm thinking of using the spare Dreadknight parts littered at it's feet as if it's just destroyed one.

I recon it's actually fieldable right now, depsite there more to do. Playable with, anyway. Probably not tournament ready due to it not being based, but certainly playable.

Also, I have made a slight change to the fluff of the DP. Originally, I planned for the Little Mans to be dead, and for his head to be slumped over, but I decided to do something far nastier.

I've been toying with the idea that the Grey Knight is impaled in place as part of the ritual to bind the Daemon to the machinery, and the Daemon is using parts of the Grey Knight, but the Grey Knight is still alive and aware, and writhing in agony and anguish.

Anyway, take care, C&C alway apreciated, and yes I *know* it's bigger than anormal Daemon Prince and I *know* it'll be a bullet magnet (seriously though, what Monstrous Creature isn't?) but I did it anyway! MWAHAHAHAHA!

WINE FOR THE WINE GOD!


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

ha fat guys being chowed down my worms...all the entertainment i needed in a night when i was his age, btw its good to see your straying from the the oozo....the foul stuff that is. i my self am writing this after several pints and find your progress thuruly/througly...(howeevr its spelt) intreqing.....( i give up on the spelling at said point in time)...my only advice would be to add a slightly darker rotten skin tone to the flesh and maybe a few pistons sticking here and there?..but the creative architectcure lies with you ofc overall BEAutiful model this thread has inticed to me to venture all the way to northumbria just for my newly appointed krieg regiement to prove its metal!


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

@DivineArchitect - Ouzo is the awesome divine wee wee of the gods! I'll not hear another bad word said againt it 

I'll have a look to see if I have the bits to stick some techy stuff somehwre, I don't think I do though.

As I said, the fleshy parts aren't finished yet. It's going to have some blood red dry brushed (for highlights mostly, I quite like that dark red it has right now) and then some areas are going to look like skintone (particularaily the smoother areas that don't look like bare muscle) - how rotten it'll be will be a spur of the moment decision, of course.

If you're ever up this corner of England, the rather large and awesome Newcastle GW isn't very far from the train station so I'll gladly give your Kriegers a brawl.

Also the boney spiney bits needs doing as well. Realised I forgot to mention that as well.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

That DP looks real nice! Such a cool idea. I also like the fluff


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking pretty good so far mate! Paint job so far does a nice job bringing out the details that weren't visible before. Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Half daemon
> half machine
> 
> What does this mean? :shok:


This is more dangerous than even manbear-pig.... I mean if this guy showed up to fight me I'd just be like "You win". :shok:


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

i23theone23i said:


> That DP looks real nice! Such a cool idea. I also like the fluff


Cheers, I'm working on a short story to go with it. It's not going very well though - I used to be bae to churn out original writing like a maniac but I struggle now.



Midge913 said:


> Looking pretty good so far mate! Paint job so far does a nice job bringing out the details that weren't visible before. Can't wait to see it complete.


Thanks, Midge. Yeah, paintintg always brings out more detail than you expect. Painting metal minis used to annoy me because whenever you added some paint you would see something that you missed before so you thought was a simple paint would become more and more time consuming. I love gettng stuck into all the detail work on those metals now, though.



Shag said:


> This is more dangerous than even manbear-pig.... I mean if this guy showed up to fight me I'd just be like "You win". :shok:


Ah, just had to google manbear-pig because to be honoest, never heard of it, but South Park references are generally welcome. As long as you don't say "Kick the Daemon Prince!" it's aaaall gravy, baby.

Unfortunately, I haven't done much over the last couple of days because on Sunday I was doing something else and last night I was watching Game of Thrones, Sparticus: Gods of the Arena and Stargate Universe.

Tonight, however, I've been doing a bit of work on the big red bugger. And having a drink. Because I can, damnit! >_<

So here's the work to date:


























And a closeup of the shoulder:









Why? Because earlier in the thread some idiot said I should pay homage to ouzo somewhere on the DP... and I actually took them seriously. That left armour plate is my answer.

Time for a celebratory drink!









_HOORAY!_

Note: The writing is my attempt at replicating ούζοαβαδδών, which is the closest I could come to 'ouzobliterator' in greek. (ούζο being 'ouzo' and αβαδδών* meaning 'destroyer' which is the closest I could find to obliterator ) - yeah yeah total geek moment but what can I say? I'm dedicated. Also, I appologise for the kinda crappiness of it. I had one of those moments where whenever I tried to write, the brush bristles would splay out or flatten, or all the paint on the brush would just spoodge out into a single splurge on the surface, even if there was justa tiny bit a the tip of the brush. Or all of the above at the same time. I hate it when the brush just won't co-operate.

All that really needs to be done now is the sword. I found a few greenstuff flame tutorials and I have the general gist of how to do it so I'll have a practice run on the other bits of sword I have then do a For Reals on Ouzobliterator's weapon. Mmm, flamey.

Did I mention I'm making it a daemon weapon on the Datasheet? I decided a desicrated Nemesis weapon wreathed in psychic/warp flame was just too awesome not to make a daemon weapon out of. I was also thinking of having the Claw be a Dreadnaught CCW but I decided having S10 attacks with 2d6 armour penetration would be far too excessive.

Otherwise, that or the claw will just represent the DP's single close-combat weapon.

So I'm going to watch some vids (No not those sorts of vids you foul worshipers of Slaanesh! You should be ashamed of yourself! Ashamed!) and get some sleep because... I'm knackered.

Night all!

*Interetsingly enough, in latin text, αβαδδών becomes 'Apollyon', which is the greek translation of the hebrew 'Abaddon' - Am I the only one who finds that fitting?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, he's looking luvverly. Looking at these photos slightly painted, I can't help but think some green stuff smoothing down the cracked breastplate to either side of of the head wouldn't be amiss...but, well, too late now.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Superb looking model now mate! the painting is good aswell, you should try washing it though, itll help add a lot of depth to it


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish I could give more rep!

This is amazing. Seriously an inspiration.
I was planning something like it myself, as I am planning to rewrite the whole GK codex into a counts-as elite Emperor's Children army, and I envisioned the Dreadknight as some sort of Daemon Engine. This is beyond what I had considered in my wildest dreams though (well, maybe not _wildest_, but close to it).

It has become a work of art, if I may say so. I also admire your taste in beverages


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

This is just looking immense now, if i could craft half as good as this i'd be happy


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The legs hanging there in the middles makes me think about the new Grey Knights thingy (which you either hate or love), baby-carriers I think they are called. But youres is so much cooler. Hopefully FW sees this.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Ooh, he's looking luvverly. Looking at these photos slightly painted, I can't help but think some green stuff smoothing down the cracked breastplate to either side of of the head wouldn't be amiss...but, well, too late now.


Thanks - Though personally, I liked the jagged edging the cutting left so decided to leave as-is. The only thing I regret not doing is doing something with that single muscly-fleshy bits on the left pauldron. Attaching it to the Victim or somesuch. if I'm stupid enough to make a squadron of these things as Daemonknights for an Apocalyps datasheet, then I'll maybe rectify that.



Dakingofchaos said:


> Superb looking model now mate! the painting is good aswell, you should try washing it though, itll help add a lot of depth to it


Thanks for the continued compliments and words of support! Actually it is washed, with thinned down Devlan Mud. It has sunk into the muscly-fleshy bits nicely and has added an oily effect to the machine parts, which I like as part of a Daemon/Machine hybrid. The area I need to wash is the bone, because a smy mate just reminded me, looks too neat. He suggested red ink or a sepia wash, neither of which I have but may steal from him in the near future.

I don't think the low-energy, yellow-light bulb I have in this room brings out the depth very well, so I took some photos this afternoon while the sun was bleaching through the window, just to show a contrast. I'll post them after I've made replies.



Anarkitty said:


> I wish I could give more rep!
> 
> This is amazing. Seriously an inspiration.
> I was planning something like it myself, as I am planning to rewrite the whole GK codex into a counts-as elite Emperor's Children army, and I envisioned the Dreadknight as some sort of Daemon Engine. This is beyond what I had considered in my wildest dreams though (well, maybe not _wildest_, but close to it).
> ...


Any rep given is muchly appreciated, even if it's 0 rep and words of support and encouragement!

If you ever get aound to doing it, I would love to see your own Dreadknight Daemon-engine! However, judging from your avatar, if you cold leave your wildest dreams behind that would be muchly ppreciated :wink:



superXz said:


> This is just looking immense now, if i could craft half as good as this i'd be happy


Thanks, Super! Personally, I don't think I craft as half as well as you think I do - but I think the trick is to gradually build up. I started tinkering around by adding bitz from other models.

For example, I used Iron Halos and a power mace to make an accursed crozius, and spell books from fantasy models for my terminator chaos lord (when Dark Apostles were still legal), and added bitz from a tech-marine kit to Fabulous Bile to make a mad-scientist character datasheet for my army. From there I went on to mashing together bits from chaos terminators and terminator chaos lords (big bag o bitz bought from ebay for a couple of quid) and a box Imperial Terminators (which I bought for the lightning claws for my Chosen) to make some Chaos Terminators. Then I decided to make a baneblade with the extra sponsons, but I wanted those sponsons to be able to fire forward, so I made the expanded sponson wing (from the OP) using the aditional armour panels from the sponsn sprue I bought from the GW wesbite.
Now I'm doing (what I consider to be) a major kitbash, adding aditional greenstuff techniques I've learned recently.
Next I need to start making my own parts out of plasticard and plastic tubing (because I really want to make a chaos version of Cyper871's walking predator tank and, when he makes the tut, his Saracen Gunship because they look awesome!).
After that, I would consider doing a scratch-built model (gods only know what of!) using the skils I learnt from doing Cypher's tutorials and this current WIP. After that, I would just concentrate on improving on what I can do, and learning new tequniques and methods.

(Ultimately, not bad for a guy who failed his Graphic Deisgn exams in high school!)



forkmaster said:


> The legs hanging there in the middles makes me think about the new Grey Knights thingy (which you either hate or love), baby-carriers I think they are called. But youres is so much cooler. Hopefully FW sees this.


Grey Knights thingy = Draeknight? If so, that is what this model is based around. It's just got added daemony bits from the Soul Grinder model. However, now that I've actually built it, I think i could build this solely from the Grinder kit and some extras (bits of sprue to create a frame, a spare Marine body, etc) to be honest which would make it cheaper for future creations if I ever decided to make more (as mentioned above, eg a squadron of them for an apocaplyps Datasheet).

As for FW noting this, I doubt it, but thanks for the ego boost :laugh:

Well. On to business.

I haven't really done much for the last few nights - truth be told, I've been feeling bloody knackered and energyless for the last few days. I blame the government.
What I have been doing is touching up the paintwork here and there. I also took some photos this afternoon during daylight hours whilst I was getting a good amount of sunlight through my window.

Here's what it looks like at the moment under natural lighting:


























Then tonight, after a bottle of wine to steady my nerves and to give me the courage to actually start, I began my attempt to create greenstuff flames. Here's what I came up with:










It's still curing at the moment, but I think it looks alright for something I've only read about and watched a VERY bad quality video how to (seriously, if you're going to make video tutorials, at least have a decent resolution camera, focused correctly, that isn't choppy as fuck so the people watching it can see what you're doing without having to try and see through a blurry, pixilated mess that jumps frames!). It needs a bit of work around the bottom of the 'flame' areas, but I can add some green stuff in after it cures and smooth it in to the blade, then base it and paint.

So if any of you guys know some good, simple flame tuts please let me know, otherwise I'll just have to do this the hard way again.

Other than that, there's still a little-bit of touchup work required, because I keep noticing more all the time - particularily the bone-areas need washing, the lights/sensors of the bits I added to detail work, the sword needs painting once it's cured, then I need to work on the base, but like I mentioned, I have a general idea for that based on leftover Dreadknight parts.

Goodnight folks and enjoy your Easter holidays (where aplicable)!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Maligant said:


> ...my attempt to create greenstuff flames.


Not bad for a first go; Once you blend it in it should look flamy



Maligant said:


> So if any of you guys know some good, simple flame tuts please let me know, otherwise I'll just have to do this the hard way again.


I did the flames on my Hellcannon by:
(1) Pick a very hot/hot/cooling trio (e.g. yellow, orange, dark orange)
(2) Base in White to get glow from paints
(3) Get a picture of real flames and have it visible whilst you paint
(4) Note how flames are brightest at the centre and darken as the most up and out.
(5) Paint everything in your very hot colour
(6) Paint the upper half to two-thirds of each individual flame in the hot colour
(7) Wash bottom half of the hot area with the very hot colour
(8) Paint top one third to half of the hot area with the cooling area
(9) Wash bottom half of the cooling area with the hot colour


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Not bad for a first go; Once you blend it in it should look flamy


Cheers! I've done some blending work on it last night and added a few more licks of flame over the existing flames, and it looks a lot better.

Well I've had a great Easter Sunday. Food, alcohol, more food, chasing my son around various locals, more alcohol, home, more food, more alcohol... 

So, tonight I decided to paint the flames on my sword. This was before I checked for updates, but I sort of did something very similar to what Dave aka Brian mentioned... but different.

I decided to go for 'psychic-flames' rather than hell and brimstone, so instead of the exampled yellow/orange/dark orange combo, I went for white/lightblue/darkblue, and whilst I think it has paid off, I think I caught a little bit of dry-brush madness when doing the white towrads the bottom bottom of the blade near the hilt... I might touch it up a little bit another night, but I think I'll leave it for now and come back to it tomorrow afternoon, see it in daylight and see how I feel.

I took a few pics after I painted and attached the sword and voila:









_Note: those white 'blobs' on the sword under the flames towards the base of the sword aren't spill, it's the background showing through the =I= -shaped hole in the greatsword_

































After I took those photos an Idea struck me, an idea for what to do with that bit of muscle on the left chestplate that had bene irritating since I noticed it. It was cunning, daring, genius!

I needed another drink...









_HOORAY!_

Grabbing a spare arm from my bitz box, I quickly based it, slapped some boltgun and mithril onto it, glued it into position and applied some very blue-heavy Greenstuff like so:










Originally that blob of stuff was just suppsed to create a bulk on which to apply layers of more stuff, but after I added a couple of 'muscle lines' I thought it was good enough as is. I took a big risk, and painted it without waiting for it to cure completely. Then chopped up some extra green-stuff, cut it into rough triangular shapes and positioned them around the new flesh to create a sort-of burst armour effect, the intention being that the imprissoned Grey Knight is in so much anguish at what he is forced to endure that he has ripped his own arm, which the Daemon has been using for raw material, free of the armour to cover his face in shame and grasp his head from the pain.

After that I added the Dreadknight harness hanging loose, which I had intended to do from the beginning, as the daemonflesh has pushed up and ripped them from the sockets, buckling them in the process.

So here is Ouzobliterator the Tormentor, Bound Daemon Prince of the Iron Warriors, as he stands now (except wingless):


















Just the base to do now... I _really_ need to find somebody to play againt!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't understand why that arm is there? Sorry, but it just looks out of place. Wouldn't want something like that to detract from a great model like this. Everything else is lookin good tho.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This is a very cool conversion. I really like the smaller steps shown as to how each piece came to be. 

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Crikey, some quick replies! Mind you I think this is posisbly one of the earliest updates I've done (usually tend to be early hours of the morning...)



Salio said:


> I don't understand why that arm is there?


I wanted the model to show the pain, anguish and torment the Grey Knight was going through as the Daemon uses it's body without fully possessing it, and having the GK grabbing his head seemed a good way of doing this. I like it, but I can understand why some people won't.



Salio said:


> Everything else is lookin good tho.


Cheers!




Chaosftw said:


> This is a very cool conversion. I really like the smaller steps shown as to how each piece came to be


Thanks, I figured I would show some of what I did just in case anybody was interested or could provide tips. The majority of it was straight forward 'attach soulgrinder part to dreadknight bit, apply greenstuff' though so I didn't show every single step.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Maligant said:


> I decided to go for 'psychic-flames' rather than hell and brimstone, so instead of the exampled yellow/orange/dark orange combo, I went for white/lightblue/darkblue....


The transitions are good so it looks like it is streaming away form the blade. However, I find it too dark to look like energy.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The transitions are good so it looks like it is streaming away form the blade. However, I find it too dark to look like energy.


Thanks - and I agree about the darkness. I'm going to add a bit more lighter blue, perhapse some more white, and I've nabbed some blue and purple washes from my mate Coder this afternoon, hopefully should brighten it up a little more.

Idea - I'm to test blue washes over white, to see if that gives a brighter effect.

It seems to have worked:


















I drybrushed some more ultramarines blue on to the darker Regal Blue flames and into the dark areas betwene the flames where I didn't think to drybrush last night, and then did the same with some skull white.
Then I added a couple of thin layers of Asurmen blue to add a bit of colour to the new white areas along the flames, and I think it's done the trick.

Coder suggested using Leviathan purple wash to it to make it a bit wierder (or should that be wyrder?) but I'm not sure yet... Perhaps some tinkering is in order.

Meanwhile, I'm off to start doing the base.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Turns out it took me longer to do the base than thought... mostly because I didn't actually do anything until today *ahem*

To be fair, I was looking for the distruction manual for the Dreadknight because I couldn't remember where I put it. 4 bloody days of, admittedly half-arsed, searching it took. But I found it! BWAHAHAHA!

So whilst a certain couple were getting married and the entire world and her giddy aunt went "AWWWWW!" I decided to break out the clippers, glue and paints and got to work assembling bits of arm and minigun and hammer and whatnot.

So here it is, as finished as It'll ever be I suppose.

Ouzobliterator the Tormentor, Daemon Prince of Chaos.


















































I don't know if you can see but the wings are a little crooked now and don't quite fit properly anymore - my beloved son grabbed "daddy's monster" and dropped him whilst I was at work a couple of days ago. At first glance whe I sized up for damage I couldn't see anything was amiss. All the important bits were still attached, however I didn't attach the wings at the time.

So I sprayed on some varnish, and then when it had dried a little I attached the wings only one of the to flop over and the other to be slightly crooked and not as flush as it used to be. Curses! Too late to do anything about now I suppose, but it doesn't look THAT bad... from the front...

So I guess that's it for this WIP/PLOG/thingy. I have a couple of ideas for my next creation (tower of Tzeenech is up there at the moment) but I think I'm just going to build a couple of squads of noise marines, plahue marines and thousand sons first.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks like an insane monstrosity! good work :biggrin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks very good. Im not sure about the arm on the head though.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

No the arm should be positioned so its covering eyes - as a last request of the GK to not see the atrocities he's committing.
May I suggest that he's the IW equivalent of Anggrath for added coolnes in tabletop gaming!
oh and btw high five for graphic design! Jk I hate it but hopefully I won't fail it......


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

the remains of the dreadknight at the feet just make this model so much better just to show the kind of destruction this thing is capable of brilliant work!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great. Nice conversion!.

+rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Not a huge fan of the arm attached to the "pilot's" face, but overall I love how this has come together. I especially like the lunging pose of the model.

Outstanding work, sir. :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ended up looking really nice mate! Great conversion overall. I am going to have to side with a couple of others about the GK arm across the pilots face.... I get what you where trying to convey but it still just looks out of place to me. Other than that I really like him, great work!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This thing looks brilliant- I had to look back in the thread to find out it was actually from the dreadknight! I love the addition of the soul grinder fleshy bitz and general chaotic stuff. My only problem is the facepalm! I just think the person looks a little stupi in theat position. I liked the earlier pictures where he looked all formed into the flesh.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> It looks like an insane monstrosity! good work :biggrin:


Cheers!



Hammer49 said:


> It looks very good. Im not sure about the arm on the head though.


Ta.



spanner94ezekiel said:


> No the arm should be positioned so its covering eyes - as a last request of the GK to not see the atrocities he's committing.
> May I suggest that he's the IW equivalent of Anggrath for added coolnes in tabletop gaming!
> oh and btw high five for graphic design! Jk I hate it but hopefully I won't fail it......


Yeah Like those Heretics are going to give a Holier-than-thou Grey Knight any last requests! Instead of making him the equivalent of Anggrath, I was toying with the idea of making it an "Obliterator Lord"... just a name/concept I was toying with the other day. Really need to get around to making that datasheet... need to get ahold of the Dreadknight stats/abilities/rules... daaaarn!

Best of luck with your DT exam. I failed mine because I just didn't take it seriously. 90% of the award was the coursework and I just spent most of the year pissing around instead of making detailed records of my aim/method/progress etc. Though to be fair, the only reason I took DT was because I didn't want to take woodwork or textiles. God damn the school for putting Art _and_ IT in the same "pick one subject" group!



superXz said:


> the remains of the dreadknight at the feet just make this model so much better just to show the kind of destruction this thing is capable of brilliant work!


That's sort of what I was hoping for. I had fun painting those left-overs as well.



Diatribe1974 said:


> Looks great. Nice conversion!.
> 
> +rep


Thanks mate.



aquatic_foible said:


> Not a huge fan of the arm attached to the "pilot's" face, but overall I love how this has come together. I especially like the lunging pose of the model.
> 
> Outstanding work, sir. :grin:


Much obliged! I had originally planned for the arm to be reaching out/grasping at something, but I settled for that lowered 'come get some' pose. Your skaven are looking great as well, by the way.



Midge913 said:


> Ended up looking really nice mate! Great conversion overall. I am going to have to side with a couple of others about the GK arm across the pilots face.... I get what you where trying to convey but it still just looks out of place to me. Other than that I really like him, great work!


Many thanks!



alasdair said:


> This thing looks brilliant- I had to look back in the thread to find out it was actually from the dreadknight! I love the addition of the soul grinder fleshy bitz and general chaotic stuff. My only problem is the facepalm! I just think the person looks a little stupi in theat position. I liked the earlier pictures where he looked all formed into the flesh.


Thanks! I saw the Dreadknight model and I just HAD to chaos that bugger up! Not that you can even TELL anymore. Maybe a bit TOO chaos'd up... As I mentioned earlier in the thread, if I ever do this again I'm not going to use the Dreadknight at all and just use spare sprue, plasticard and the soulgrinder model instead.



A big thank-you to everybody who has supported and encouraged me over the last few weeks during this fairly enlightening kitbash. Learned many new skills and techniques so I hope to put them to future use on other kunvershuns and modifcations. For everybody who have rep: THANK-YOU! Completely unlooked for, but not in the least unwelcome.

Saying that, I never thought adding that arm would be so controversial... I thought some people wouldn't like it, but blimey! Heh. It kinda has to stay now anyway. nexttime I won't had a random arm, I promise 

Note: The henchwench keeps saying that the halberd butt sticking out of his gut looks very... phallic, and that coupled with the possition of the knight's legs makes it look like he's bursting for a piss.

Due to the 'facepalm' comments received both here and IRL, I have decided to name the 'pilot "Brother-Knight (or whatever those Grey Nights call each other) Picard".

And on that note, thank-you and goodnight!


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm afraid I'd have to agree with the Henchwench? about the rather phallic imagery.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been following the PLOG, and enjoyed it so much; it looks great 

Now bring your foes daemomechanical despair


----------

